# What time?



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

I was just curious about what time does everyone else's Hog start to make their nighttime adventures? I noticed my hog used to come out at about 10pm but lately he has moved later and has come out around 12-1215 am and stays out until around 10 am . Nice 10 hour shift for him LOL I go to sleep and hes on the wheel and i wake up in the morning by the sound of the wheel stopping and the pitter patter over to the food followed by a little bit of crunching and the walk back to den to sleep it off.

Just curious what shift everyone else's hogs are working at.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

My guys will eat their dinner (breakfast?) at 10pm and then "hide" until we "go to sleep" (they're not very good at it-- they leave their butts sticking out all over the place after dinner lol) before they start running and pooping all over. 

They're usually done around 7am ish


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

My girl use to only wake up also after 1am/2am and is on a mission until usually 6-7am. But nowadays, after I take her out of her cage for a bit then put her back.... she will stay awake and run on her wheel before catching a nap to cause complete chaos in the early hours of the morning!!!  

But I don't think she has ever had a 10hr shift before, that is asking WAY too much from her!!! :lol:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Ash88 said:


> But I don't think she has ever had a 10hr shift before, that is asking WAY too much from her!!! :lol:


Your girl doesn't work hard.. she works SMART! :lol:


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

sebian said:


> Your girl doesn't work hard.. she works SMART! :lol:


I think that she is just lazy !! :lol:


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

My hedgehogs come out about 11 each night. They usually stay up until 8am.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a meter for the light. The light open at 6:00am and close at 9:00pm. So at 9:00pm I give them their lunch. They go eat and around midnight, they return to sleep for maybe an hour and after that I don't know 'cause I'M sleeping!!  . At 6:00 in the morning, when the light open, they all run to their little blanket to go sleep!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

wow i didn't realize how ....active every ones hedgehogs are. Mine gets up around 11 and is done by 2 . she isn't overweight but just likes to sleep i guess?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, Lily doesn't seem to stay out that much. I know I've woken up in the night to hear her running on her wheel, and I've woken up at 8am before to find her on her wheel. But she is hardly ever out eating or on her wheel or anything when I go to bed at 12. I wonder if she's just lazy too? :lol:


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

Oscar wakes up at about 8:30am...yes am.
I think that this is because of the people at the pet store, opening up at 9am. They probably gave him his food at that time.


----------



## Linda_OwnerofXena (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not sure to be honest :? Xena does not tend to come out of her sleeping area when there's people in the room. And we've come home after going out around 11, find her on her saucer and at other times at 12, to find her still in her sleeping area. We have an apartment and her cage is in the sitting room and we obviously sleep in the bedroom. I tend to take her out between 9.30 and 10 PM and hold her for about an hour before I put her back in the cage, she does usually stay awake then. 
When she goes back to sleep, I don't know, again, I've woken at 8, to find her awake, and the other week at 6.30 ( I work shifts) to find her in her sleeping area. 
I hope her lack of routine isn't a bad sign or anything, because she does seem healthy...


----------



## HeartHugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Hugh is up around 11:30p/12a and usually goes to bed around 7a. I sometimes still wake up from hearing him run or crunch really loudly on his food. Just last night I got up to go to the bathroom around 2a and Hugh stood stopped running, stood still and looked at me, horrified that I had interrupted him!

-HH


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not really sure..but almost every night I wake up and here his little feets clanking a way on his flying saucer. My mom says when she comes up stairs in the morning she sees them and thay run in their little igloos when she turns the light on. So I dont really know :?


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

HeartHugh said:


> Just last night I got up to go to the bathroom around 2a and Hugh stood stopped running, stood still and looked at me, horrified that I had interrupted him!
> 
> -HH


Isnt that the funniest thing! My guy does the same thing. As soon as i get up he will stop whatever he is doing and sit still as if he is not even there, ill walk away and hear him continue on until i come back by and its FREEZE again :lol: Sometimes I stop and go look at him and tell him I can see him but he just acts like he didnt hear me.


----------

